# Luft Wärme Pumpe - Abwärme nutzen?



## samorai (25. Aug. 2021)

Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde! 

Frage : Kann man die Abluft einer Luft Wärme Pumpe nutzen um einen Raum  in der Übergangszeit zu wärmen? 
Ich schreibe extra nicht zum heizen. 

Was ich bisher weiß ist, sie vereisen auch ganz gerne mal. 
Dann ist es das umgedrehte Kühlschrank System und nur kalte Luft ist Abluft?


----------



## troll20 (25. Aug. 2021)

Na wenn ich mir das von der logischen Seite mal betrachte: dann zieht das Gerät warme Luft ein, nimmt die Wärme um damit die Räume zu beheizen und pustet kältere Luft wieder aus.
D.h. du bist besser Beraten wenn die gleich die warme Außenluft nutzt.
Oder du viel    trinkst.


----------



## Turbo (25. Aug. 2021)

Salü Ron
Hmmm....
Im Augenblick der Heissgas Abtauung (gegen Vereisung)wird das funktionieren. 
Aber das wird dich vermutlich nicht wirklich weiterbringen. Da du diesen Augenblick vermutlich nur mit teurer Technik ausnutzen kannst. 
Entweder an der Heizungsleitung anhängen oder andere  Heizquelle wählen.
Als Beispiel ein Wärmepumpen Boiler: Der kühlt den Raum aus, auch wenn er das Wasser erwärmt.


----------



## Whyatt (25. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> D.h. du bist besser Beraten wenn die gleich die warme Außenluft nutzt


Korrekt! Die Abluft einer WP ist immer kälter als die Außenluft im Heizbetrieb ausser wenn sie enteist. Beim Enteisen wird die Wärme aus dem Heizkreis genutzt oder vom elektrischen Heizstab um die Wärmetauscherfläche (Lamellen) vom Eis zu befreien. Die abgegebene Luft ist relativ warm allerdings auch seeeehr feucht.



Turbo schrieb:


> Entweder an der Heizungsleitung anhängen oder andere Heizquelle wählen.


Würde ich auch so machen, es sei denn du strebst einen feuchten Keller zum Kartoffeln lagern an.


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2021)

Sorry, ich habe mich wahrscheinlich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt, aber einige Antworten passen schon. 
Also nochmal etwas deutlicher  meine Frage rüber gebracht. 

Ich möchte mit der WP den Teich heizen und würde sie an meiner Koi Lounge befestigen. 
Nun habe ich gedacht, ich kann warme Abluft dazu nutzen die Lounge mit zu heizen. 
Im Winter ziehen Banane und Palmen dort ein und nun wollte ich zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, deswegen viel meine Wortwahl nicht aufs heizen, sondern erwaermen. 
6 bis 8 ° C würden absolut reichen. 
Vorigen Winter wurde mit Strom und Gas Heizung die Temperatur bei 6° gehalten, wobei beide Heizungen in unterschiedlichen Modi liefen. 
Zb Strom Heizung am Tage und Nachts bei stärkeren minus Grade kam der Propan Heizer an. 
Hoffe jetzt ist es klarer umschrieben, trotzdem aber danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Turbo (25. Aug. 2021)

Salü Ron
Kenne die Teichlösungen nicht. 
Gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das du mit einer  Propylen Glykol Wasser Mischung von deiner angedachten Wärmepumpe mit einem Plattentauscher  auf den Teich, respektive deine Pumpenleitung gehst. 
Mache bei der Wärmepumpe doch einen zusätzlichen Abgang und baue einen Radiator in dein Häuschen. Die Temperatur im Häuschen kannst du mit einem Danfos Termostaten regulieren. Oder aber gleich ein Mischventil in den Strang einbauen. So kannst du gleich ordentlich heizen. 
Mit der Abluft gibt es nichts gescheites.


----------



## Alehel (25. Aug. 2021)

Hi Ron, bitte beachte, dass eine Wärmepumpe Wärme von einer Seite ( Verdampfer, das Teil welches beim Haus aussen steht) zur anderen Seite (Verflüssiger, Also z.B. Fussbodenheizung, Warmwasserspeicher, Seltener auch Radiatoren) transportiert. Das heißt dass bei Heizbetrieb die Ausseneinheit die angesaugte Luft *weiter* abkühlt. Das bedeutet, dass Du hier keine Abwärme hast, die Du für die Koi Lounge nutzen könntest. (Ausser beim Abtauen, aber das ist wahrscheinlich eher unpraktikabel) Wie wärs mit einem Katalytofen oder anderer Lowtech?
LG Alex


----------



## samorai (26. Aug. 2021)

Muss ich denn unbedingt Gykol verwenden? 
Das ist nicht so mein Ding. 
Am liebsten kaltes Wasser rein und warmes wieder hinaus. Ist bei dem Gykol eine Leckage ist Teich und Koi gefaehrdet und darauf habe ich nun gar keine Lust.


----------



## Roland O. (26. Aug. 2021)

Bei einer Luftwärmepumpe wird der Luft Wärme entzogen, dass heißt die ausgeblasene Luft ist kälter als die angesaugte. Also wird dein Vorhaben so nicht funktionieren. Ich würde in deiner Lounge eher zu einer eigenen kleinen Einheit raten. Wenn ich ein Koihaus bauen würde, dann schwebt mir so etwas vor:


			https://www.amazon.de/KESSER%C2%AE-Klimaanlage-Split-Fernbedienung-Montagematerial/dp/B08YGYLZDG/ref=asc_df_B08YGYLZDG/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=507672193588&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9661694351292087572&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1030867&hvtargid=pla-1212745449303&th=1
		

Das Teil kann heizen, kühlen und Entfeuchten - damit erschlägt man eigentlich alles - so zumindest meine Meinung. Ob man so ein Gerät auf 6-8°C einstellen kann, müsste man erfragen. 

LG
Roland


----------



## Turbo (26. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Muss ich denn unbedingt Gykol verwenden?


Nö... aber so kann nichts einfrieren. Auch wenn die Anlage ausgeschaltet ist. 
Schau doch mal da. 




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5O5yTUfn0nU_


----------



## samorai (26. Aug. 2021)

Hallo @Roland O. Auch nicht schlecht, nimmt evtl sehr viel Strom bzw enorme Watt Zahl. 

Hallo @Turbo den Blog kenne ich, MKB gehört zum tgl" Koi Management " dazu. 

Für mich ist es in erster Linie Neuland, wenn ich also nicht gleich direkt antworte, sauge ich alle Antworten erstmal auf und schlafe mal eine Nacht darüber.


----------



## Turbo (26. Aug. 2021)

Würde mir überlegen, ob du den Teich und das Häuschen nicht in die Hauptheizung einbinden kannst.








						Heizen mittels Wärmetauscher
					

Das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis erreicht man mit einem Wärmetauscher, welcher an die Zentralheizung angeschlossen wird.




					koi-company.de
				



Ein Knackpunkt wird die Leistung der Heizung sein. 
Für deinen Teich wirst du vermutlich zwischen 10 und 20kW Heizleistung benötigen um diesen etwas zu temperieren.


----------



## Turbo (27. Aug. 2021)

@samorai Damit du ein Gefühl für die kW erhältst.
Ein kleines EFH hat eine berechnete Heizleistung von 8kW, ein grosses ca. 20-25kW.
Ein gut gedämmtes MFH mit 8 Wohneinheiten 45-60kW.

Einen 30 000 Liter Teich im Winter auf 25Grad zu heizen benötigt eine Heizleistung von ca. 30-45kW.
(Mit Dämmung veränderbar)
Da kannst du die Kosten in etwa abschätzen. 

Als Grundsatz: Mit einer Kerze bringst du eine Turnhalle nicht hell und auch nicht warm. 

Hast du die Reserve Kapazität bei deiner Hauptheizung?
Ob Direktheizer, Wärmepumpe für das Schwimmbad welche aber für die Übergangszeit ausgelegt ist oder den Anschluss an die Hausheizung. Keine einfache Entscheidung. 
Würde die laufenden Kosten zwingend in die Entscheidungsfindung einbeziehen.

Da noch etwas Hintergrundwissen über Wärmepumpen. Für dich kommt nur eine Luft-Wasserwärmepumpe in Frage. Alles andere an Wärmepumpen ist zu teuer. https://www.topten.ch/private/selection-criteria/auswahlkriterien-warmepumpen





__





						Ratgeber Wärmepumpen
					





					www.topten.ch


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2021)

Nur mal so am Rande gefragt: du willst deinen Teich jetzt heizen?


----------



## samorai (27. Aug. 2021)

Jaein René. 
Möchte schon aber geht momentan ja nicht weil kein Gerät vorhanden ist. 
Vor allem Dingen möchte ich die Temperatur im Sommer, wie im diesem gleichmäßiger halten. 
Im Winter wird wahrscheinlich nicht geheizt. 
Im Frühjahr dann auf jeden Fall weil die Temperatur ordentlich wackelt. 
Dieses Jahr war ja sehr prägnant dafür. 
Die WP und hoest wahrscheinlich von Brillix
mit einem Cop Wert von über 10 wird es wohl werden. 
Sie schreiben so, wie wir die Teich Pumpen erklären, lieber eine Nr größer wie zu klein und ich kann auch kühlen, wenn die Sonne gut meint. 
Ausserdem will ich es nicht unbedingt über treiben mit der heizerei, nur erreichte Temperaturen puffern. 
Eventuell läuft sie dann nur bei Nacht, je nach Wetter Periode. 

Das Mitheizen der Lounge ist dann gestorben. 

Ich möchte auch nicht den Heizungs Kreis vom Haus erweitern, dann müsste ich das Wohnzimmer halb zerstören und Durchbrueche machen die durch ein 46 cm starkes Fundament mit Muniereisen gespickt sind. 
Ne ne da muss die einfachere Lösung her auch wenn sie die Stromkosten etwas in Höhe treibt. 
Dafür gibt es im Gegenzug mehr PV. 

Das ist dann im neuen Jahr zu realisieren.


----------



## Turbo (27. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> mit einem Cop Wert von über 10 wird es wohl werden.


Super!!! Da bist du ja schon weiter.  Die Preise sind super.
Den mit Cop 10 kannst aber glatt rauchen, wenn du mit herkömmlichen WP vergleichen möchtest.
Die Pool Pumpen sind offenbar ab -7Grad Einsatzbereich und wärmer gerechnet.
"Normale Luft Wasser WP" haben einen Cop von ca. 3.5 - 6.
Offenbar werden da zwei verschiedene Messverfahren angewandt.

Bei Inverter WP führt vielfach das niederfrequente Brummen durch das modulieren "Drehzahlregulierung" des Kompressors-/Ventilators zu Problemen mit den Nachbarn. Würde da speziell darauf achten. 

Vom Wirkungsgrad her ist eine kleine Wärmepumpe welche möglichst 24h Nonstop läuft am interessantesten. Sofern das Gerät dafür gemacht ist. 
Mich würde das ständige brummen ärgern.








						Wärmepumpe und Lautstärke: Tipps & Grenzwerte | heizung.de
					

Die Lautstärke von Wärmepumpen unterscheidet sich und lässt sich auch reduzieren. Informieren Sie sich über Grenzwerte und Lösungen!




					heizung.de


----------



## Joachim (30. Aug. 2021)

Auch hier noch einmal...

Der Bereich "Support und Hilfe" ist für Fragen/Probleme das Forum und dessen Software betreffend und nicht für andere Themen wie z.B. eine Wärmepumpe zum Teich und/oder Gebäude heizen. 

Ich verschiebe das Thema nun in den Bereich wo es besser passt. Bitte künftig darauf etwas achten, danke.


----------

